# OBX hurricance timeshare damage



## SailBadtheSinner (Aug 28, 2011)

*Any reports of any damage to timeshares at OBX? Specifically, Golden Strand and Hatteras High.


Thanks,
SBtS*


----------



## PeelBoy (Aug 28, 2011)

How is the condition at Outerbank Beach Club?


----------



## Laurie (Aug 28, 2011)

Bad news for Hatteras in general:

http://interactives.wavy.com/photomojo/gallery/925/1/hurricane-irene-hatteras-island/


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 28, 2011)

*From SPM Resorts website*

Hurricane Irene Threatens N.C. CoastlineUpdated on 8/28/11 at 12:45 p.m.

For owners and guests traveling to the Outer Banks region of North Carolina to A Place at The Beach, Barrier Island Station-Duck, Ocean Pines or Outer Banks Beach Club, these resorts are still closed at this time.

The bridge leading into Atlantic Beach, N.C. and the roads leading to the Outer Banks are still closed. Additionally, both areas are working on restoring power.

Until these and other safety precautions have been addressed, these resorts will remain closed. This site will be updated as more information becomes available, so please check back often.

Thank you.


----------



## AFARR (Aug 29, 2011)

*Thanks Egret*

Should have looked at the SPM website, was trying to find details.

AFARR


----------



## Judy (Aug 29, 2011)

The Hatteras High website  http://www.hatterashigh.org reports that there was no visible damage to the condos.  This was not firsthand information.

But getting there might be a challenge.

Here are two videos of Hatteras Island after Irene:

http://dev.hamptonroads.com/2011/08/nc-12-washes-out-rodanthe-stranding-hundreds 

http://www2.nbc17.com/news/2011/aug/28/hatteras-island-cut-after-hurricane-irene-ar-1338636/

When are you planning to go to Hatteras High?  I'd sure like to hear your firsthand report.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Update on SPM Resorts*

Very happy about this since I have a check-in this Saturday at OBBC I.  

Updated on 8/29/11 at 2:30 p.m.

The Outer Banks Beach Clubs I & II are now open and owners and guests may check in at this time.

There are no phone lines available in their office at this time. Should you have any questions, please email Sherri Calvert at Outer Banks Beach Club or call the SPM Resorts corporate office at (843) 238-5000.

Please check back for more updates regarding our other resorts. For now, please see the information below for their status. Thank you.



Updated on 8/29/11 at 11:38 a.m.

A Place at the Beach resort in Atlantic Beach, N.C. is open to owners and guests. Should you have any questions regarding this resort, please contact them at (252) 247-0906.

Barrier Island Station-Duck and Ocean Pines resorts remain closed to owners and guests at this time. The staff is onsite assessing the properties and making any necessary repairs. These resorts both anticipate being open for check-ins by Wednesday, 8/31 at 4 p.m. However, please check back on this site for updates closer to that time. You may also call the SPM Resorts corporate office with any questions at (843) 238-5000.

Outer Banks Beach Clubs I & II are still cleaning up from the storm. The resort hopes to be back up and running by Tuesday, 8/30 at Noon. Please check back on this site for updates closer to that time. The power and phone lines are out at the main office, so if you have any questions, please call the SPM Resorts corporate office at (843) 238-5000.

The Ocean Club on Smuggler’s Beach is open to owners and guests. Should you have any questions regarding this resort, please contact them at (508) 398-6955.

Thank you for your understanding and patience during this time.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Aug 31, 2011)

*judy asked: .....When are you planning to go to Hatteras High? I'd sure like to hear your firsthand report.....

Our next stay at HH is not until 5/2012, I have recently submitted a review of our 5/2011 stay, but it has not been posted yet (8/31).

My review is saved on a Word document file, PM me and I will reply with it attached if you don't want to wait until the review is posted.



SBtS*


----------

